# Screen is black!?!



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Need some help here. I flashed a MIUI theme and when I rebooted the screen is black-it IS responding (I can hear it when I swipe and when I push the power button) and the Google splash screen _does_ show up when I reboot.

I've flashed the shit out of this phone without any problems to speak of. This is a first for me...

Any ideas???


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

re-flash miui?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Trenton said:


> re-flash miui?


^ This and then use another theme haha.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Fyi, you don't flash miui themes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm getting this same problem on AOKP 4.2.1, the screen goes black but I still have full touch control. I can lock and unlock but the screen won't come back until I reboot. I have to hold power and tap the screen guessing where reboot is on the reboot menu. It has only been a problem since moving to 4.2.1, and searches only bring up threads like this with no solutions. This is definitely a crappy feature, hopefully I can track the problem down. I've had logcat running on my laptop and caught it as it happened, but I'm not sure really what I'm seeing, plus I don't know if this is a ROM or kernel issue, dmesg didn't show any major errors I could recognize either, this is over my head.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

shag_on_e said:


> I'm getting this same problem on AOKP 4.2.1, the screen goes black but I still have full touch control. I can lock and unlock but the screen won't come back until I reboot. I have to hold power and tap the screen guessing where reboot is on the reboot menu. It has only been a problem since moving to 4.2.1, and searches only bring up threads like this with no solutions. This is definitely a crappy feature, hopefully I can track the problem down. I've had logcat running on my laptop and caught it as it happened, but I'm not sure really what I'm seeing, plus I don't know if this is a ROM or kernel issue, dmesg didn't show any major errors I could recognize either, this is over my head.


I've had this happen right after a reboot if you don't unlock before the screen times out. Don't know why but it's fairly reproduce able.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

akellar said:


> I've had this happen right after a reboot if you don't unlock before the screen times out. Don't know why but it's fairly reproduce able.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Exactly. It happens mostly in that situation, it seems to be more frequent with auto brightness on too. I wonder if this is a problem with 4.2.1 Google source... Sucks either way though.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

There are a few threads on the aosp bug tracker related to this. I've been able to avoid this by making sure animations are turned on in developer settings. If I turn then of,I get sleep of death as you described.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> There are a few threads on the aosp bug tracker related to this. I've been able to avoid this by making sure animations are turned on in developer settings. If I turn then of,I get sleep of death as you described.


I've never turned off animations

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> There are a few threads on the aosp bug tracker related to this. I've been able to avoid this by making sure animations are turned on in developer settings. If I turn then of,I get sleep of death as you described.


yeah, 4.2 bug. please star these people.
http://code.google.c...detail?id=40019
http://code.google.c...detail?id=40736


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, definitely a legit bug...

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

had this happen to me too but on sourcery 4.0 (that's 4.2.1 btw)


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Guess we need to rally up and all go star those big reports linked above to try and get the ball rolling...

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

razorloves said:


> yeah, 4.2 bug. please star these people.
> http://code.google.c...detail?id=40019
> http://code.google.c...detail?id=40736


Damn looks like they really havent figured it out. People still reporting problems even after turning off brightness and ani's...

Thanks for the info. At least I know it's not me or my setup/hardware.


----------



## micro23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Running latest nightly of cm10.1 2012-12-21 with everything on .5 for ani's and auto brightness. Also installed lockscreen policy. No crash today.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've never had any issues on 4.2.1 regardless of kernel or ROM or settings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> I've never had any issues on 4.2.1 regardless of kernel or ROM or settings
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It seems to be pretty random. I haven't had any blackouts today, but they seem to be much less frequent with auto bright off for me.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

this is a complete random thing that happens. i have used different roms and kernels. i have noticed this less since i have switched to the leankernel exp 5.4. now that i updated to exp5.5 it has happend once. i have tried paranoid android, eclipe, and xenon. currently running xenon. i have tried zen kernels, franco, and lean kernel.
i have auto brightness enable and all window animations are off.


----------

